
The rise of MEMS microphone arrays - wbeaty
http://www.edn.com/design/analog/4457396/SmartEverything-and-the-rise-of-the-microphone-array
======
wbeaty
Iwanna hacked version: phase-array real time acoustic camera, with audio Hz
displayed as colors. Also perhaps tweet the azimuths of all distant gunshots.

